# UFC 92: The Ultimate 2008



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*








UFC 92: “The Ultimate 2008″*
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas, Nevada December 27, 2008







-Fight Card-

*Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira* (c)* vs.** Frank Mir *- *UFC Heavyweight Championship **(Interim)

 Forrest Griffin *(c)* vs. Rashad Evans -UFC Light Heavyweight Championship

Quinton “Rampage” Jackson vs. Wanderlei Silva

Yushin Okami vs. Dean Lister 

Cheick Kongo vs. Mustafa Al-Turk 

C.B. Dollaway vs. Jorge Rivera

Ryo Chonan vs. Brad Blackburn*​


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

Not excited for this card for now...

Except Big Nog raise01:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice i didn't know dollaway was fighting rivera. That should be a good test for dollaway to see where he stands.

Nog takes this fight hands down, just don't see what mir does better than nog?


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

Good card.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Rampage vs Wandy is rumoured to take place on this card too. lets hope that happnens


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

valvetronix said:


> Not excited for this card for now...
> 
> Except Big Nog raise01:


That's the only thing about this card that I like so far. Seriously, that's one meh card so far. Well, I like Okami. Let's hope more get added.

Big Nog is so going to punch Frank Mir in the face a lot. I will enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

This card is super weak.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

If the rumored Wandy vs Rampage 3 fight happens here it will be an exellent card. I think the Mir vs Minotour fight will be really good. If it goes to the ground we could see the most awesome heavyweight submission exchange.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Hopefully Rampage/Wandy 3 gets added to this. I got Nog in the main event but I think it is going to be more of a fight then people expect.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Me too bro. Mir was dominant before he broke his leg and even though his first 3 fights after the leg injury were subpar the last two have been good and he is in much better shape now. It should be a really good fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

lpbigd4444 said:


> I think the Mir vs Minotour fight will be really good. If it goes to the ground we could see the most awesome heavyweight submission exchange.


For three minutes, then Mir will gas and Nog will beat the hell out of him.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Not the best card. Why are Dolloway and Serati on the main card? Looking forward to Okami and Nog/Mir.


----------



## baphamet (Jul 12, 2006)

ewww this is a horrible card for a ppv event. even the main event will probably be a bore fest, this card needs some serious help with that main event.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Damone said:


> For three minutes, then Mir will gas and Nog will beat the hell out of him.


You may be right but to me Mir looks in much better shape than he has been the past year. I think Nog will win but I think it will be a much better fight than people expect. I hope Mir and Lesnar win so that the unification match can be Lesnar vs Mir 2. That would be cool for me since Lesnar is my fav fighter and I want him to avenge his loss.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

This card is still rumoured to have Rashad v Forrest and Wandi v Rampage 3, so don't start condemning the card just yet....


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Mir v Nogueira for Heavyweight title
Griffin v Evans for L-heavyweight title
Quintin Jackson v Wanderlei Silva III

Looks one of the stropngest in a long time to me.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Nog by TKO in the 3rd  (settle down everybody!)

I think even gassed, Mir will see all of Nog's sub attempts coming. So I think Nog will have to mount and finish it with strikes. I realize this is a rare thing for him but he also rarely fights a guy with Mir's level of BJJ. 

I think this will go like the Werdum fight except that Mir will gas early enabling Nog to mount and rain down strikes.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Nog by TKO in the 3rd  (settle down everybody!)
> 
> I think even gassed, Mir will see all of Nog's sub attempts coming. So I think Nog will have to mount and finish it with strikes. I realize this is a rare thing for him but he also rarely fights a guy with Mir's level of BJJ.
> 
> I think this will go like the Werdum fight except that Mir will gas early enabling Nog to mount and rain down strikes.


That is actually a good prediction and good reasoning. I couldn agree more. But again you never know what could happen.


----------



## Joessups (Mar 11, 2007)

anyone know when these tickets go on sale?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd love it if Mir worked his cardio like a madman and gave us a really good fight. I mean, how long has it been since UFC has hosted a really good heavyweight ground battle?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

He's going to need more than good cardio.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

yorT said:


> He's going to need more than good cardio.


Yeah, and that's why Big Nog's gonna win. I'd just like to see Mir have a good showing, you know?


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

How I see it, my unbiased analysis

Frank Mir

pros - excellent takedowns and submissions, very fast

cons - poor stand-up and no work-ethic whatsoever, he sometimes rushes into trouble

Rodrigo Nogueira

Pros - World-class grappler, great striker, submission machine

Cons - battle-damaged and quite slow, not explosive at all

Prediction - a slow fight, Nogueira will get an eventual TKO after Mir foolishly exhausts himself, again.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

vandalian said:


> I'd love it if Mir worked his cardio like a madman and gave us a really good fight. I mean, how long has it been since UFC has hosted a really good ground battle?


Not too long ago. Remember UFC 87, Maia vs MacDonald?


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Meshuggeth said:


> Not too long ago. Remember UFC 87, Maia vs MacDonald?


Good call. That was an outstanding fight


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Lightfall said:


> How I see it, my unbiased analysis
> 
> Frank Mir
> 
> ...


Frank Mir has excellent takedowns? How so?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Nog is going to wreck Mir. Everyplace Mir is good at, Nog has an advantage. Good luck brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Meshuggeth said:


> Not too long ago. Remember UFC 87, Maia vs MacDonald?


Oops! I meant to add the word _heavyweight_ in there.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Mir has a chance to get a sub, but I also have just as much chance to be stopped by a beautiful woman in a lambo on my way home who pleasures me sexually till I am next to dead and also gives me $1 Million dollars and the lambo for being the best she ever had.

So I think Nog takes this, oh but do I hope Mir wins so I have a chance....


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> Frank Mir has excellent takedowns? How so?


He took Antoni Hardonk down pretty easily.


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

vandalian said:


> I'd love it if Mir worked his cardio like a madman and gave us a really good fight. *I mean, how long has it been since UFC has hosted a really good ground battle?*



Like 2 months ago ... Maia VS. McDonald


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Alkhir said:


> Like 2 months ago ... Maia VS. McDonald


This was already said. And I already clarified my post. It should have said _heavyweight_.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Lightfall said:


> He took Antoni Hardonk down pretty easily.


Antoni Hardonk is a kickboxer with some of the worst TDD in MMA.

Next?


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

silvawand said:


> Antoni Hardonk is a kickboxer with some of the worst TDD in MMA.
> 
> Next?


He fucked 'the project' up with a couple of slams.....jks Wes Sims is shit and Mir is gonna get raped


----------



## AxeMurderer2212 (Sep 29, 2008)

The idea of Nog winning by TKO is becoming more appealing. Mir's chunky and will gas fast. Nog should take a beating for 2, than come out swinging in the 3.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

AxeMurderer2212 said:


> The idea of Nog winning by TKO is becoming more appealing. Mir's chunky and will gas fast. Nog should take a beating for 2, than come out swinging in the 3.


Mir will not deliver a beating to Nog for any amount of time, especially not for two full rounds. Not only can Mir not last that long, he's just not as good as Nog is. Mir's standup is garbage, and will be picked apart by Nog's solid boxing.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*UFC 92....going out with a bang!!!*

...What a way to end the year with 3 HUGE fights. The card is fantastic! Just seeing Rampage & Silva bang for the 3rd and final time would be enough. Griffin & Evans will be a very interesting fight. A lot more than people think. Nogueria & Mir won't go the distance. Both Mir & Nogueria are ground experts so If Nogueria keeps it standing, he has 4 huge advantages...Nogueria's boxing, hand speed, Cardio & that world class chin will dominate Mir. Saying this card isn't good is a travesty.:confused02:


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I am a big Frank Mir fan,, I think Mir will want to take it to the ground,, Mir is very confident that he is one of the best jits guy in the business in heavyweight, and I have to agree,, everyone has got to admit Nog has lost a step in the last 2 years, since Pride fighting, I hope they do go to the ground and I hope it ends with a sub and we will see who the "best" is,,


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

jongurley said:


> I am a big Frank Mir fan,, I think Mir will want to take it to the ground,, Mir is very confident that he is one of the best jits guy in the business in heavyweight, and I have to agree,, everyone has got to admit Nog has lost a step in the last 2 years, since Pride fighting, I hope they do go to the ground and I hope it ends with a sub and we will see who the "best" is,,


are you thinking mirs going to sub nog?


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I really think that, honestly,, not trying to start a crap storm but I am confident, just my opinion


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

With any luck this'll be card of the year. Can't wait for Page v Wandy. Also Nog subbing Mir should be cool.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I can assure you tbone that Nog will not sub mir, he might outlast him to a decision or punch mir, but he wont sub him,


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

jongurley said:


> I can assure you tbone that Nog will not sub mir, he might outlast him to a decision or punch mir, but he wont sub him,


Well either way, Mir's in trouble.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

idk how this can be considered a weak card it is probably the best card of the year


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, this is the best card I've ever seen.They've got 3 super fights on there


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeh it is a awesome card,, I would love to see the prelims also,,


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

On paper this is definitely the best card ever. If the fights all live up to potential then this is gonna be amazing.


----------



## Ashilles (Aug 19, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeettt
nog by unanimous decision
griffin by choke or armbar
wandy by armageddon


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Mir by submission, yeh you heard it here first,:thumb02:

Rampage by KO,

Griffin by whatever but it want be a submission, his ground game is not as good as everyone thinks, ever since he choked a broke down shogun people think he is a Jits specialist,, it want matter because I think Rampage will get the belt back,


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

jongurley said:


> Mir by submission, yeh you heard it here first,:thumb02:
> 
> Rampage by KO


I don't think so my friend... I do want page to do well but I just can't see him gettin past Wandy. 3rd time unlucky. And I can assure you Mir will not sub Nog.


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi guys
I think personally this is an excellent card. I can see the arguments from the Frank Mir fans that he does have a chance to beat nog but lets face it its a small chance at best. Unless Mir has been doing the training of a lifetime he will get tired as usual. And i dont see Nog as someone you can beat in the first round at his own game. But i like Frank Mir so either way it wont really matter to me who wins this fight. I have to call Silva over Rampage. I think Silva is just one of those fighters that Quinton cant handle (as almost every fighter will have a few of those). The big fight for me is forrest and Rashad. Man i hope Rashad beats the piss out of Forrest Griffin. It would fall nicely for me to have Rashad as lhw champ and see Shogun take it from him in a years time after he submits Mark Coleman in January and fingers crossed, finds his form.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

palmerboy said:


> Hi guys
> I think personally this is an excellent card. I can see the arguments from the Frank Mir fans that he does have a chance to beat nog but lets face it its a small chance at best. Unless Mir has been doing the training of a lifetime he will get tired as usual. And i dont see Nog as someone you can beat in the first round at his own game. But i like Frank Mir so either way it wont really matter to me who wins this fight. I have to call Silva over Rampage. I think Silva is just one of those fighters that Quinton cant handle (as almost every fighter will have a few of those). The big fight for me is forrest and Rashad. Man i hope Rashad beats the piss out of Forrest Griffin. It would fall nicely for me to have Rashad as lhw champ and see Shogun take it from him in a years time after he submits Mark Coleman in January and fingers crossed, finds his form.


Hey welcome to the forum. I agree with most of what you said but Im a big Forrest fan so... anyway Im callin Nog by TKO in the third, Wandy by UD and Forrest by UD.


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, that is an amazing card. My predictions:

Forrest by UD
Nog by Submission
Jackson by TKO


----------



## RammPaige (Jun 9, 2008)

Third times a charm for Quinton. Nog has Mir for breakfast. Forrest shuts down Evans' streak. This is a much better card than people are saying. Not a bad show to watch with Christmas left-overs.


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

RammPaige said:


> Third times a charm for Quinton. Nog has Mir for breakfast. Forrest shuts down Evans' streak. This is a much better card than people are saying. Not a bad show to watch with Christmas left-overs.


Cant agree on griffin or rampage but on nogueira and the christmas leftovers its 100%


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

I never thought I would one day say this but.... This card looks better than UFC 84


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Many people are going to be sad when Rashad Evans beats Forrest Griffin.

Wanderlei, do me proud, knee Rampage in the face a million times. You also better come bald.

Bald Wandy=Murderdeathkill Wandy.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

Damone said:


> Many people are going to be sad when Rashad Evans beats Forrest Griffin.
> 
> Wanderlei, do me proud, knee Rampage in the face a million times. You also better come bald.
> 
> Bald Wandy=Murderdeathkill Wandy.


haha..

murderdeathkill. lol..

too good!

i have the sinking feeling that evans is going to beat griffin too..


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

i cant wait for this card, especially after being denied an anderson knockout 

Rashad by UD
Nog by TKO
Rampage by TKO (though i want wandy to win)


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I really think Griffin will win by UD the same way he beat Rampage. Rashad and Rampage are extremely different fighters but I still think Griffin can pick apart Evans with leg kicks and quick jabs while he sticks and moves. If Rashad takes it to the ground Forrest has very dangerous bjj. I hope Wandy wins but I am starting to get a bad feeling that 3rd time is the charm for Rampage. I think Mir will surprise a lot of people. He has lost 15 lbs and is in great shape. I still think Nog by TKO in the 3rd but I think it will be a better fight than people expect. I dont think that fight will end in sub because I think both fighters are just too good at jui jitsu to be caught but we will see.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

side note... bold wandi got ktfo ed by cro cop...
wAR WANDI!


----------



## aimres (Oct 16, 2006)

This card might even be better then elite xc's last card.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

thats amusing


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Wandy via vicious KO
Nog via late TKO
Rashad via UD

That's how it goes folks.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

We are all forgetting about Okami vs Lister. I'm hoping Okami smashes Lister. Apparantly Hamil will fight Reese Andy (according to wiki).


----------



## nobbystyles (Jul 14, 2008)

If rampage weathers wanderlei's early storm i reckon he could go on to win.

Nogeira vs Mir i can't see being anything but a cagey ground bore really.

If Forrest can punch and move,he could easily box his way to a decision or even i stoppage i think,you can't read too much into evans victory over an ageing,and lets face it,pretty much finished liddell.

Should be a good card though.:thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't really kno about the Mir/Nogueira. I feel like it's gonna be a fight thats just gonna drag into a decision.
For the Evans/Griffin fight, I definitely think Evans is gonna take it. And so is Rampage against Wandy


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I just wanna say that I am pretty new to this forum and I am still seeing so many people even newer than me. That is awesome cuz it means that MMA and especially the UFC is getting more mainstream every day. Its great news. As far as Ultimate 08 I have already said Nog by TKO in the 3rd, Forrest by UD, and I keep changin my mind on the Rampage/Wandy fight. Im rottin for Silva though.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Rashad by UD, or maybe Flash KO.

Wandy by knees of destruction.

Big Nog by TKO in the 3rd of 4th.

Someone said it like this too, I think silvawand though I'm not sure. But that's how I see it.

I'ma get mad E-rich off of bets on this event.


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

I think that this is one of the best cards in recent memory. Off the top of my head, I can't remember a more stacked card. There are three fights that are easily more deserving of a headline than that Leben vs. Bisping debacle. VERY STRONG CARD IN MY OPINION.:thumbsup:


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

We should complain to the UFC for ******* over Okami.


----------



## joeyc1137 (Dec 1, 2007)

so big nog has the easiest fight of the night for himself, if he keeps his head on straight, mir will be no problem at all. i would love to see rashad evans phuck up forrest griffin, i dont think there is a light heavyweight i hate as much as forrest and loathe seeing the belt on. and come on now, wandy is my favorite fighter, but im tired of seeing him knee rampage in the face until he just kinda smiles off or passes out on the ropes. WAR WANDY WAR. **** rampage up!


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Wanderlei will destroy Quinton.....again.

Xtreme Couture is a much more solid camp than Wolfslair and Wand will have the mental edge (which is more important than ANYTHING).

This Main event is full of easy predictions.

Forrest, Wanderlei and Nog will win in dominant fashion.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Cant wait to hopefully see forrest pick rashad apart so people might stop hatin on him.Mir/Nog will has potential to be either a great fight or boring fight.And Wanderlei/Jackson will be fun to see Rampage get knocked out again.Plus if we CB get beat it will be a great night.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Seeing as he has to eat so damn much, just to stay at 145, he could easily make 135 and fight Torres at peak condition.

155 would not be smart, becasue guys like BJ and Tyson (whom Faber wants), are pretty BIG lightweights.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Lightfall said:


> Seeing as he has to eat so damn much, just to stay at 145, he could easily make 135 and fight Torres at peak condition.
> 
> 155 would not be smart, becasue guys like BJ and Tyson (whom Faber wants), are pretty BIG lightweights.


Tyson's weight class was 145 until he came to the UFC and had to fight at lightweight, just thought I'd throw that in there.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> Rashad by UD, or maybe Flash KO.
> 
> Wandy by knees of destruction.
> 
> ...


I certainly did friend. And I completely agree with your predictions (obviously haha).

*shit sorry about the double post, totally forgot I just posted on this thread 10 minutes ago*


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Lightfall said:


> Seeing as he has to eat so damn much, just to stay at 145, he could easily make 135 and fight Torres at peak condition.
> 
> 155 would not be smart, becasue guys like BJ and Tyson (whom Faber wants), are pretty BIG lightweights.


Yeah Tyson is not a big LW by any means, he just carries a ton of muscle. If anything I think he is short for a LW and could easily cut the weight if he felt like it (although he has said he doesn't want to, not to face Faber again anyway)


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

Lightfall said:


> Wanderlei will destroy Quinton.....again.
> 
> Xtreme Couture is a much more solid camp than Wolfslair and Wand will have the mental edge (which is more important than ANYTHING).
> 
> ...


I agree with this. 

I will be worried for Forrest though. He'll need to work HARD to beat Rashad convincingly.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Can't wait. But man, who'd of guessed a year ago we'd be seeing Forrest and Rashad in a title fight in such a division. 

Hope Wand can pull it off. I'm not as confident as a few others seem to be. Should be a great fight though.


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

Lightfall said:


> Wanderlei will destroy Quinton.....again.
> 
> Xtreme Couture is a much more solid camp than Wolfslair and Wand will have the mental edge (which is more important than ANYTHING).
> 
> ...


I agree. Wanderlei is going to prove himself again. He's better, he's got the punches, he's got what it takes.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Yeah Tyson is not a big LW by any means, he just carries a ton of muscle. If anything I think he is short for a LW and could easily cut the weight if he felt like it (although he has said he doesn't want to, not to face Faber again anyway)


Actually, Tyson didn't do any weight-training for Sherk. Those bulky legs are genetic (I have the same thing). People's bodies change, Tyson has said before that he walks around at 185. He is a big lightweight, because he is genetically massive.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

man, i love these december super cards. this one even tops ufc 79 nemesis! were practically seeing 3 main event caliber fights in one night.

im most excited for the wandy/page fight. rampage has improved somewhat since their last encounter, and the cage will benefit him greatly. im going with page by tko, he's shown great power as of late, and if he gets a takedown were not gonna see an early standup like in their last fight.

this'll be the first fight in a while where forrest wasn't the underdog. i think he'll use a similar gameplan to what he used against page. i doubt he'll finish rashad unless it goes to the ground and he gets a submission. forrest will most likely outpoint rashad on the feet and pickup a unanimous decision.

as for nog/mir i think nog will control most of the fight. on the ground their pretty well matched, but nog will dominate the standup. mir won't want a piece of nog's standup, whereas nog will be comfortable wherever the fight goes.


im hoping okami ko's dean lister also so a.silva can get a good challenge and avenge the DQ loss all at the same time.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i'm taking rampage in this one too....i think wanderlei is on his way out of mma and rampage is still going up


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> i'm taking rampage in this one too....i think wanderlei is on his way out of mma and rampage is still going up


It certainly didn't look like that in the Jardine fight.:thumb02:

I'm taking Wandy but I think it will be a lot closer than some people are saying. People forget how competitive the first two fights were (especially the second one) and seem to just remember the finishes. UFC refs will be happy to just let Rampage control Wand if he stays kind of active whereas in Pride you really had to be trying to finish to not get stood up.

I could definitely see Quinton taking a UD but I'm leaning towards Wand TKO late 2nd round.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Sent this to the UFC via their youtube channel. Probably will do nothing, but its worth a try (like that CroCop email).



> How can you **** over Okami by putting him on the undercard on UFC 92? The Number 1 contender in the MW division deserves to be on the main card, definately more than CB Dolloway. This is ridiculous and I beg you to reconsider your placement.
> 
> To Dana, Joe Silva, or Whoever runs this


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I seem to be the only one that thinks Rampage will beat Wand.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

LeeM said:


> This card is super weak.


u srs? 

But seriously now with the added fights this card is seriously boneriffic! Especially if Forrest/Rashad turns out exiting.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I used to think Wandy was maybe on his way out of MMA after losing three times in a row, but he really got a nice confidence booster in the Jardine fight, and he's facing someone he loves to knee in the face, so he'll be motivated to kick a little ass.

Of course, Rampage can win. NSAC ref's aren't like Pride ref's. I seriously doubt there'd be stand-ups if Rampage starts landing in Silva's guard.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> It certainly didn't look like that in the Jardine fight.:thumb02:
> 
> I'm taking Wandy but I think it will be a lot closer than some people are saying. People forget how competitive the first two fights were (especially the second one) and seem to just remember the finishes. UFC refs will be happy to just let Rampage control Wand if he stays kind of active whereas in Pride you really had to be trying to finish to not get stood up.
> 
> I could definitely see Quinton taking a UD but I'm leaning towards Wand TKO late 2nd round.


a quick KO over Jardine was a nice boost, but it doesn't give me enough confidence to think he could beat Quinton at this point...he didn't look good against chuck either


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> a quick KO over Jardine was a nice boost, but it doesn't give me enough confidence to think he could beat Quinton at this point...he didn't look good against chuck either


Yeah Wand looked like crap against Chuck, he looked kinda like he did in the second Crocop fight really sluggish and flat footed.

This fights super-close IMO and if its anything like their last one I can't wait.

I think Wand will take it but I'd be interested to see the odds on Rampage for this fight. A lot of people think he's gonna get destroyed just cos of the way the last two fights ended but Rampage had chances to win those fights, and he'll have an even better chance to win this one with NSAC refs instead of Pride ones.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wanderlei did indeed look like crap against Liddell. Hell, he looked awful against Mirko in their second fight (as already stated) and in the second Henderson fight (Though, in his defense, he did have strep throat). He was coming off a semi-long lay-off in the Liddell fight, though, and he had to get back to fighting in a cage and fighting rules that differ than Pride.


----------



## topdog1293 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Battle Warriors*

OK here we go:

Mir definately is gonna have the upper hand over nog. this fight will go to decision.

Forrest Griffin will for sure knock out rashard evans or even give him a huge wake up call.

wanderlei silva will knockout rampage so hard he will have an underbite.

cheick Kongo will win.raise01:

tell me what you think.... if u have another opinion let me now.


----------



## topdog1293 (Nov 16, 2008)

chuck liddel is coming back dont worry he is just gonna take some time off and get back on track. rashad evans just got a lucky one in.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I would definitely pick Wandy over Rampage in this coming fight. Wandy was very hungry during the Jardine fight and Rampage was extremely lackluster against Griffin. If Wandy walks in with that same hungry, Rampage will get destroyed, but if Rampage wakes up and mounts a good offense, (the opposite of what he did against Griffin), then we'll have a really good close fight.

Nog is going to topple Mir. Both are excellent fighters but Nog is superior on the ground and his boxing is also really good. 

Griffin will easily out work that punk Evans.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Since when is Frank Mir an excellent fighter?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

he is a better athlete than nog


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Why does everybody hate on Evans, I still don't get it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea, what's this I hear about Rashad Evans being Ko'd by Griffin? The guy who got ONE ko his whole career is gonna knockout the undefeated evans? Highly unlikely.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

dontazo said:


> he is a better athlete than nog


He'd wreck Nog in a pie eating contest, that's for sure.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

How is Mir a better ahtlete? He's still the freakin' same as he was when he enetered this effing sport? Has he learned anything? No. He's still got good jitz, bad standup, bad wrestling. And terrible GnP defense, as we saw againt Brock. Randy had better.

Nog, however, started out as a jiu jutsu guy and then LEARNED the whole MMA game and has constantly been improving throughout his career. Look at his standup. Look at his wrestling now compared to then. Now that's a great athlete.

WTF is wrong with some people's definition of athlete? Does explosiveness = athlete for some guys? I can't understand this sh!t sometimies.


----------



## Ald (Feb 17, 2008)

Good card, I been waiting for this one. This is how a ufc ppv should be. Bout time Evans gets a title shot. Gonna be a nice stand up bout with lots of leather being thrown. Noguera vs Mir..hmm. They may have too much respect for each others bjj game and not want to fight in the ground position, but if it does, we may see a bjj match like no other. Looken forward to that one. Jackson vs Silva, what more can ya say. Jackson is 0/2, both losses to a knockout. But who is the better fighter today? Will be a good knight, a good night indeed.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Ald (Feb 17, 2008)

:thumb02:

Beautiful


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Rampage will win. 

It will make me happy.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Rashad will be Champ. Nog will continue to be the TRUE champ..

And as much as I may want Rampage to do better, I can't see it happening. And because I'm a smart guy, I'ma put my little bit of money on Wandy.

Rashad has ALL the tools to be champ, and maybe stay champ for a while.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I even made a topic a while back about Rashad having all the tools to be champion. He really does have it all, and when he uses all of his tools, he's a great fighter. He'll show up against Forrest. 

I so want Wanderlei to destroy Rampage for the third time. I like Rampage, but Wandy is the man, and I need me some Wanderlei knee-y goodness. Rampage may go back to chugging energy drinks and driving recklessly after Wanderlei kills him for the third time.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

Heres how I have it:

Nog, UD
Forrest, TKO late round
Wandy, (T)KO round 2


----------



## UFC_CHIC (Oct 14, 2008)

Very good card!!!


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

What a card this is! Cards like this should be made every 3 months or so, not every year.

I see Rampage Jackson picking up the win against Wanderlai. Or that might just be wishful thinking.

I'll have Big Nog to beat Frank Mir. I do like both fighters but I have a feeling Nogueira will take what Mir manages to dish out and hand out some punishment of his own. I'd love to see that fight go to the ground. Then that will set up a nice fight between Brock and Nogueira for the title.

And finally I have Forest to beat Rashad Evans. Forest has an iron chin and a great will to win so I see him defending his title.

Whatever happens I'm sure we are in for some great fights.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

yorT said:


> Nice i didn't know dollaway was fighting rivera. That should be a good test for dollaway to see where he stands.
> 
> Nog takes this fight hands down, just don't see what mir does better than nog?


Haven't you heard? Mir is 200 times the athlete of Nog.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

his plan is to win the decathlon, leaving Nog a humiliated shell of a man for their fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The Legacy said:


> What a card this is! Cards like this should be made every 3 months or so, not every year.
> 
> I see Rampage Jackson picking up the win against Wanderlai. Or that might just be wishful thinking.
> 
> ...


Forrest has an iron chin? Seriously?


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Damone said:


> Forrest has an iron chin? Seriously?


that "iron chin" was apparently shattered by jardine and jeremy horn


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

So maybe I went a bit over the top, I'm just hyped about this card!


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

The Legacy said:


> So maybe I went a bit over the top, I'm just hyped about this card!


completely understandable


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

theres some great cards on this fight
I can't wait for Jorge to lay a beating on CB too
that might be my favorite part of this card

except you know......BIG NOG!!


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> Nog, UD


Man, my mental picture of Mir's bloody face after 5 rounds with Nog is sooooo satisfying. I actually would like a UD for that reason, but I say Nog TKO's him or submits him once he runs out of energy. I honestly don't think that Mir's newfound "cardio" will help him: He's up against a guy who's had awesome cardio all his life and is still working it.


----------



## uoolokpa (Oct 15, 2006)

Lightfall said:


> Wanderlei will destroy Quinton.....again.
> 
> Xtreme Couture is a much more solid camp than Wolfslair and Wand will have the mental edge (which is more important than ANYTHING).
> 
> ...


How can you say that when Rashad hasn't lost a fight and Knocked out lidell:dunno: I haven't even seen him get rocked once in all his fights. Most underated fighter


----------



## uoolokpa (Oct 15, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Yea, what's this I hear about Rashad Evans being Ko'd by Griffin? The guy who got ONE ko his whole career is gonna knockout the undefeated evans? Highly unlikely.


Very true. I see rashad winning this fight! He has defied all odds by being undefeated for so long. Don't slip on him... even though I don't like his showboating


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Great card in my eyes. Guaranteed for a great showing of mma professionialism.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

joppp said:


> Man, my mental picture of Mir's bloody face after 5 rounds with Nog is sooooo satisfying. I actually would like a UD for that reason, but I say Nog TKO's him or submits him once he runs out of energy. I honestly don't think that Mir's newfound "cardio" will help him: He's up against a guy who's had awesome cardio all his life and is still working it.


I really don't want to see a 5 round fight between the two of them, I want to see someone get submitted and I'll be disappointed if that doesn't happen


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't like making "this is the way it's gonna happen" predictions, but man, Nogueira is gonna straight-up maul Mir. 
It's not going to be a pretty fight, probably mostly standup not very entertaining, but it will be Minotauro's fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This card is absolutly stacked** Damn I'm pumped to see this one**

I got********

Forrest 

Nog

Wandy

Taking victories** Can't wait**:thumbsup:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

What's with all the *******************'s in our posts????


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

vandalian said:


> What's with all the *******************'s in our posts????


Check the feedback section** I'd link it but even the links are screwey ATM**


----------



## UFC_CHIC (Oct 14, 2008)

vandalian said:


> What's with all the *******************'s in our posts????


I was trying to figure that out myself** :dunno:


----------



## UFC_CHIC (Oct 14, 2008)

J**P** said:


> This card is absolutly stacked** Damn I'm pumped to see this one**
> 
> I got********
> 
> ...


I'm hoping for the same outcome


----------



## blackice (Nov 12, 2008)

i dont see why no one is excited for this card****** there is 3 HUGE fights and the rest of the night has undercards with Matt Hamill and Cheick Congo and so forth** Rampage Wanerlei will be great if u ever watched pride this is a big rivalry** Griffen and Rashad will be great so will Nog and Mir** If you ask me i dont think there well be any exchange of titles this card** Go Forest and Nog** Rampage and Wanderlei is gonna be a slug fest like it was when Silva faced Liddell** Im very excited for this one


----------



## Grindyourmind (Nov 20, 2008)

I really hope Forrest knocks Evans out cold** Frank Mir****** Ihave nothing against him bit


----------



## Grindyourmind (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry about that** I think Nog is gonna take him to school** As for Rampage; man I hope he kicks ass and rises back to the top** I wanna see him and Forest go again** Thats just me**


----------



## UFC_CHIC (Oct 14, 2008)

blackice said:


> i dont see why no one is excited for this card****** there is 3 HUGE fights and the rest of the night has undercards with Matt Hamill and Cheick Congo and so forth** Rampage Wanerlei will be great if u ever watched pride this is a big rivalry** Griffen and Rashad will be great so will Nog and Mir** If you ask me i dont think there well be any exchange of titles this card** Go Forest and Nog** Rampage and Wanderlei is gonna be a slug fest like it was when Silva faced Liddell** Im very excited for this one


I am excited for this card as well** I hope both guys keep their belts******especially Forrest** He has come so far to lose it right now** Forrest come from the 1st season of TUF, coached a season, and now the light heavy weight champ, and I am hoping that he is the 1st to beat Rashad, even though I like Rashad Evans, I like Forrest better** Griffin has the heart a fighter needs to make it** :thumb02:******gonna be a great night!


----------



## billhicks (Nov 24, 2008)

I can't wait for this card.

Nog, Wandy and Evans are my picks.

I think Evans striking is getting so good that he'll be too much for Forest. 

If Rampage has learnt how to defend knees in the clinch he'll have a chance.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

shogun looked very sloppy in his new training video


----------



## Ricneck (Nov 24, 2008)

This is an awesome fight Card~! It should make all UFC Fans Happy.:thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

dontazo said:


> shogun looked very sloppy in his new training video


Well, Shogun's never been the most technical fighter.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

Shogun just beats people really good


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Shogun has, from a technical stand-point, a very sloppy style. It's just that his style works very well for him. Why tighten up technically when you crush everyone with your current skills?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Shogun has, from a technical stand-point, a very sloppy style. It's just that his style works very well for him. Why tighten up technically when you crush everyone with your current skills?


didn't forrest expose his sloppy style?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> didn't forrest expose his sloppy style?


Forrest exposed Shogun as not showing any respect, gassed out way too easily and got choked out for his troubles. 

And I was happy.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> Forrest exposed Shogun as not showing any respect, gassed out way too easily and got choked out for his troubles.
> 
> And I was happy.


How did he not show any respect??

He had a knee injury, gassed after 1 round and still made it a pretty competitive fight with Forrest who's now the top 205er in the world. Considering some of the can's Shogun's fought and always came in in good shape I see no reason to believe he came in out of shape due to lack of respect for Forrest.


----------



## kevandnikki (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing Al turk v Kongo and Wanderlei smashing rampage AGAIN!! :thumb02:


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm very sorry if someone already posted this but here's the full preview


----------



## greenwood (Dec 1, 2008)

I believe this is a good card. It has some of my favorite fighters on it this night.


----------



## BJJ Fight Team (Nov 19, 2008)

im thinking this is one of the best cards in a while. some people on this thread are not excited? i dont see how. these are 4 of the best lhw in the octagon. the nog fight should be good and its always fun to watch kongo so im pretty stoked. cant wait!


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I think they should bump CB's fight to undercard status and switch the fights to that Hardonk is fighting Kongo on the main card and their current opponents are fighting each other as an undercard fight.

If not then bump CB's fight and move Okami and Lister to main card.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

I hear alot of hype about Okami being the guy who can beat Silva. I've never actually seen him fight. So I naturally would like to see Okami moved up and Dollaway down.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

dafunguru said:


> I hear alot of hype about Okami being the guy who can beat Silva. I've never actually seen him fight. So I naturally would like to see Okami moved up and Dollaway down.


He's beat Silva before.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He did, but he didn't exactly look good or anything. Silva was winning the fight, got taken down and then kicked Okami in the face while Okami was on his knee's. 

Okami vs Silva 2 would be interesting.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Damone said:


> He did, but he didn't exactly look good or anything. Silva was winning the fight, got taken down and then kicked Okami in the face while Okami was on his knee's.
> 
> Okami vs Silva 2 would be interesting.


Do you know why he just.. snapped like he did? I mean.. after he did the blanantly illegal kick, he kept coming at him with the ref holding him back.

What happened to piss Anderson off so much?


----------



## bpo87 (Dec 4, 2008)

How are some of you saying this card is garbage? This is one of the best cards UFC has ever put together. Bar none.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

bpo87 said:


> How are some of you saying this card is garbage? This is one of the best cards UFC has ever put together. Bar none.


Who said it was garbage?


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Do you know why he just.. snapped like he did? I mean.. after he did the blanantly illegal kick, he kept coming at him with the ref holding him back.
> 
> What happened to piss Anderson off so much?


He wasn't aware that it was against the rules, in many leagues it would have been completely legal. He was pulling against the ref, which did seem odd, but in reality it was only for like 3 seconds, and in his mind, he was about to finish the fight. He talks about it here.


----------



## pushaton (Dec 8, 2008)

Should be an exciting card. I'm gonna take........

Griffin
Nogueira
Silva


----------



## Dane~Jeruz (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm hyped for the 3 main event fights.

I see Nog taking it VS Mir because I think he's better than Mir in every area. His striking is superior, his BJJ is superior and his heart is second to none. 

I can see Evans taking the fight Via UD or T(KO)but it's gonna be one hell of a fight and could go either way.

I can see Wandy taking the Rampage fight too although Rampage has improved greatly since the Pride days. It's not as one sided as everyone seems to think but I do see Wandy taking it by (T)KO once he locks in the clinch and the dreaded knees will come back to haunt Rampage.


----------



## bpo87 (Dec 4, 2008)

I was referring to post's back in september/october, but obviously failed to realize the date.

Anyways...

Nog
Evans
Wandy


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

i think mir actually wins for the first part of the fight , and then in round three or four nog breaks his arm outta no where , like nog does .


i think wanderlei has had pages number (as evident in the first two slaughters in pride .) but many figure rampage has improved , i think wanderlei is coming off a confidence boasting beat down over jardine , which is exactly what he needed to get outta the slump .and pages loss to griffen has fucked him up .he knows he shouldnt have lost to forrest , and now hes gotta fight the man whos slaughtered him twice after coming off a loss over a guy page figured hed smash ?? axe murderer by stoppage , again ...

and rashad by stoppage over griffen , id say mid to late part of the fight , 3rd or 4th round ground and pound till the ref pulls him off .

my humble two cents ...im a newbie , but im a long time mma fan ...just new to this site ...and hello everybody , cool forum .


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

welcome to the forum duncanjr :thumb02:


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks buddy . cool to discuss mma with real fans who know there stuff .


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I have to say these are my picks for the fights, everyone don't jump on me to bad,,I have been practicing MMA as a hobby and watching it even harder for the last 5 years,, I will have to say I have hunches and we will see, 

Mir by rear naked choke(I know you guys are having spasms right now after readin this but I am just saying,)

Griffin by TKO

Jackson by KO,,


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

jongurley said:


> Mir by rear naked choke(I know you guys are having spasms right now after readin this but I am just saying,)


I like Mir. He is probably one of my favorite HW to watch. But for some reason, I REALLY want to see Nog vs Lesnar.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

jongurley said:


> I have to say these are my picks for the fights, everyone don't jump on me to bad,,I have been practicing MMA as a hobby and watching it even harder for the last 5 years,, I will have to say I have hunches and we will see,
> 
> Mir by rear naked choke(I know you guys are having spasms right now after readin this but I am just saying,)
> 
> ...


 hey man , although i disagree with all three your calls , almost 100 percent the opposite of what your predicting , everyone has a right to there opinion . thats what these forums are all about . ....but war wand , evans , and nog !!! lol


----------



## blackice (Nov 12, 2008)

*Predictions*

I have to say that everyones opinions are interesting and amusing. I WILL BE THE FIRST ON THIS FORUM TO SAY THIS. NONE OF THE TOP THREE FIGHTS WILL GO THE DISTANCE. Almost every thread i've read people are picking whoever in at least one fight to be a win by UD. I just dont see it. Rampage and Wandi surely wont go the distance, i see a stand up war coming. Mir Vs. Nog, we all know how Nog is, late in the second or early 3rd i see him winning via however he wants. Griffen vs. Evans will be interesting, but i see it ending in the blink of an eye. dont know who to pick yet, but either rashad flash K.O. or as soon as he makes a mistake Forrest getting him in a submission. (this is the only fight im still unsure of) Great card, im excited...


----------



## blackice (Nov 12, 2008)

also, when does betting start for this???


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

jongurley said:


> I have to say these are my picks for the fights, everyone don't jump on me to bad,,I have been practicing MMA as a hobby and watching it even harder for the last 5 years,, I will have to say I have hunches and we will see,
> 
> Mir by rear naked choke(I know you guys are having spasms right now after readin this but I am just saying,)
> 
> ...


Mir.. by RNC.. wow. Just wow.

Griffin.. by TKO... wow.. just wow...

Jackson by KO... longshot... but wow.

Your whole post... wow.. just wow.


----------



## Karl-Oskar (Dec 15, 2008)

*mir vs nog*

I hope that mir wins. I would love to see mir and lesnar 2. I booked mir at +325, and it is no way that mir is that big a underdog.

:thumbsup: to mir


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Rematches are always interesting, but I'd rather see Nogueira vs. Lesnar. It has potential to be a classic.


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Rematches are always interesting, but I'd rather see Nogueira vs. Lesnar. It has potential to be a classic.


Totally. Lesnar would be all-out to prove his worth, that he's not just a one-trick pony, one-hit wonder, you name it.


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

Nog by KO (hahaha, whatever, I can dream) or any sub he wants.

Silva via Knees of Death (AGAIN)

Forrest by Decision or Sub (P.S. I hate Rashad)


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

wand =ref stoppage

nog by sub 

evans by ref stoppage or ko ...


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm still hoping for Mir on this one. He's surprised me before... although I'll be surprised _and_ psyched if he manages this one.




cormacraig said:


> Totally. Lesnar would be all-out to prove his worth, that he's not just a one-trick pony, one-hit wonder, you name it.


And Lesnar _is_ a one trick pony


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Mir has never surprised me, i picked him against both Sylvia and Lesnar in fact. But he is not going to beat Nog, no way.


----------



## newfish (Jun 26, 2008)

Fantastic card, especially with Okami on there. 

Forest v. Evans for most interesting fight (of the three main events on this card). I see Forest frustrating Evans for five rounds. Yes, Nog will almost definitely win, but Mir has shown himself to be a virtuoso when he's on his game, so I won't be shocked if he submits Nog early. Jackson vs. Silva will be over in 10 seconds, one way or the other (most likely when Rampage runs Wandei over with his truck).


----------



## r00kie (Jul 8, 2008)

*Nog* vs Mir by decision
*Silva* vs Rampage by KO round 2
*Griffin* vs Evans by decision

very though call for Griffin vs Evans..


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

great card Nog beats Mir , Quinton beats silva (I know its a crazy pick but im sticking to it, Okami beats Lister Jorge beats Dollaway, Rashad Decisions forrest (insane pick but I got a feeling). Lets see, I cant wait!


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

*Nog* vs Mir by Submission
*Rampage* vs Wandy KO
*Griffin* vs Evans by Submission[calling omaplata right now]
Okami vs *Lister* by Submission
*Dollaway* vs Massenzio[cant spell]by TKO [Slam and then punches]


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Wand to get DQ'd by kneeing a downed opponent.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn, I can hardly wait for this card. This one is gonna be very exciting.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Forrest by decision

Wanderlai "im going to beat him this time. again." Silva by TKO in the 2nd rnd

Nog by Tko in the 4th rnd


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Evans
Nogueira
Jackson
Massenzio
Kongo
Lister
Hardonk
Hamill
Blackburn
Barry


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

this is a pretty sweet card but i would have to say
Griffin by Split 
I cant predict the nog mir fight there are two very talented ground fighters so its tough to say
silva via ko just like jardine


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

does anyone know what the odds on the mir/nog fight are?


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I think that mir might win


----------



## ufcrockz (Dec 22, 2008)

Just wanted to ask you guys for a opinion. Is there any resellers where I can buy this package for less than $49.99?

Some sites are offering the live telecast incuding yahoo sports and ufc official site. TVNSports is also streaming the event for very cheap $5.99 but there are no highlights and they are appearently specialize in cricket streaming. I am a studnet and would like to order this online since I do not have a TV. Please advice on tvnsports and any other sites you guys know. Thanks in advance


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

This is gunna be a good event. Can't wait.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

blackice said:


> I have to say that everyones opinions are interesting and amusing. I WILL BE THE FIRST ON THIS FORUM TO SAY THIS. NONE OF THE TOP THREE FIGHTS WILL GO THE DISTANCE. Almost every thread i've read people are picking whoever in at least one fight to be a win by UD. I just dont see it. Rampage and Wandi surely wont go the distance, i see a stand up war coming. Mir Vs. Nog, we all know how Nog is, late in the second or early 3rd i see him winning via however he wants. Griffen vs. Evans will be interesting, but i see it ending in the blink of an eye. dont know who to pick yet, but either rashad flash K.O. or as soon as he makes a mistake Forrest getting him in a submission. (this is the only fight im still unsure of) Great card, im excited...




I totally agree,, I saw some peoples predictions for UD's , and I will go on record with you, none of the top three fights will make it the distance,,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh man, I can't wait!!


----------



## sarah_gee (Dec 21, 2008)

card is whatever.
exept for Mir vs Nogueira.
wooohoo


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

valvetronix said:


> Not excited for this card for now...
> 
> Except Big Nog raise01:


I retract my statement. Notice the date guys  (Got neg repped for saying this on the 1st page :bye02:


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, I almost forgot it's tonight! Can't wait for it!


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Sooooooo god damn PSYCHED!!!!! WOOOOHOOOOOOOO

when WAND and Jackson stare down, I'll crap my pants!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I have an hour and a half left but shit is still not going fast enough! I'm drunk, what else can I do before blacking out and not remembering shit!?


----------



## ryano1985 (Jun 17, 2008)

the clock is pissin me off, i keep lookin at it and imaginin it being about half an hour later than it really is, f*ck you clock.

anyways just so its in writing these are my picks

wandy
nog
evans(rootin for griffin though)


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I had a bad day and ended up quitting my job but at least this is on tonight.

I just hope that my predictions are correct. It would turn this day into somewhat of a good one. Good timing.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

It's on now!! OMG!!! I can't wait! SO EXCITED!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

SMH @ Nogueira reading cue cards


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Man... even my nuts hurt right now...


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i hope this is the last we see of evensen


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Pat Berry is a bad bad man.

I called the finish by leg kicks as soon as it got stood up lol.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

And Barry showed why Kongo isn't a good striker.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Pat Berry is a bad bad man.
> 
> I called the finish by leg kicks as soon as it got stood up lol.


Those were some of the most vicious leg kicks I've ever seen.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Berry would murder Kongo standing.

I want Berry to learn some BJJ because the guys leg kicks are amazing.

He could use some work on his hands to they weren't that impressive.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I would enjoy seeing Pat beating Kongo. One thing I didn't like was how low he carried his hands.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea MLS I'm sure you've seen as much if not more Berry then anyone else on this forum. Do his hands always look so unimpressive?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Usually not, they aren't his strength as his kicks are but he has pretty decent hands. His problem and he admits to it is he just looks to KO everyone with one strike because he has the power to in his hands and kicks and he's learning from Hoost to not always look for the one shot KO.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

when the **** does mir vs nog and griffin vs rashad start?


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Everyone and all the haters can kiss my butt,, I called the MIR victory 5 weeks ago and no one give him a chance,,


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

That was the first PPV I had absolutely ZERO regret in buying. Such a great card, great night of fights. Congrats to the UFC 

Rampage's left hook was viscous, Mir looked crisp and heavy handed, Rashad looks like he'll be defending the title a few times.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

What a great night of fights. I might have predicted most of them wrong, but I don't care when the fights go the way they did tonight. What more can you ask for really. I predict UFC 100 will now feature Lesnar/Mir and Liddell/Griffin and POSSIBLY Rampage/Evans Of course this could all change after the Machida fight of course  Dana said he had something special planned and that would be a great main card.


Edit: fixed mistake


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Why would Kongo/Rampage fight if they are in different divisions and they are good friends.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Machida will get the next shot after he batters Silva. Dana was hyping him up.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

The Legend said:


> Why would Kongo/Rampage fight if they are in different divisions and they are good friends.


What the heck was I thinking lol, for some reason I was thinking Kongo was LHW there for a second lol. I'm tired. Well Mir/Lesnar, Rampage/Evans and Liddell/Griffin would be an awesome main card. Maybe Couture/Nog instead of one of them.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

wwwooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww lol i was so wrong on almost every prediction . only one i guessed right was evans /griffin .....that page knockout over wand , what can i say ?? i wanted wand to win , but i think rampage put in the time and took his training seriously and congradulations to him . mir looked as though he was more boxer than bjj man . very impressed with him as well . kongo proved hes a bad man too .almost looked like anderson silva on the juice .great show , no boring descisions , all ended decisively , thanks and congrats to dana and the ufc . i wish all cards were that exciting and unpredictable . i hope the winner of mir/lesnar gets kongo , if kongo shows up like last night , he may have the reach and power to give lesnar a better test . but time will tell.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Griffin & Evans...not too suprised.*

...I was sitting there seeing Griffin's large text vote margin and it was nearly the same as when Evans fought Liddell. Forrest looked good coming out of the gate. I just had that feeling with Evans recently putting Liddell to sleep was a clear sign that Rashad Evans is peaking. That was an impressive poundout by Evans. Once Evans got mount I could see the end coming. I think we are all very curious to see Rampage & Evans go toe to toe. The LHW belt as I said for a while is a hot potato. 
I think Rampage needs to fight the winner of Machida/Silva before he gets another title shot. Those two Brazilians are a serious threat in the superstacked Light Heavyweight Division.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

420atalon said:


> *Evans*
> Nogueira
> *Jackson*
> Massenzio
> ...


Not bad :thumb02:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I never got to see the full event so I was wondering, did Rashad do the nipple twist?


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

> I never got to see the full event so I was wondering, did Rashad do the nipple twist?


no but mir did it too one of his coaches. it was funny. After he talked to Lesnar his coach came, they both bowed and Mir touched his nippless and then they hugged. Wierd....

Anway all my predictions where right. Then again I only predicted the main card.



> Also, Evans really impressed me as an all-around MMA stud. I know that he is great, but I thought he might have been a little over-hyped coming in. With his performance, he proved me wrong.


What surprised me was that he said he would win by ground and pound. Which he basically did. Those where some crazy punches from Rashad. And Griffin flailing made me laugh. He looked like a monkey.


----------



## louis.dizon (Aug 19, 2008)

*Great Show*

What a great show. Results were a little surprising but hey, the fights were awesome. Almost all fights ended decisively. I was really surprised about Mir out-striking Nog. Great. Lesnar -Mir 2 will surely be good.

As with future title matches, Evans vs Machida is something that I am really looking forward to. Well, Rampage could battle machida first. We don't know what's on Dana's head right now.


----------



## Individual (Aug 9, 2008)

*Great fights !*

What a UFC , been a long time since we had such a good one.

Mir fought a terrific intelligent fight , had a feeling it would be kept standing .

Rampage was awesome too.

But standout of the night is Rashad Evans, what a mover , never seen anyone move the way he does - fast , agile , deceptive. Truly well done .


----------



## Embry (Jan 9, 2009)

I loved UFC 92. It was a long time coming. I hope they have one just as good for UFC 100, if not better. I hear Dana has a surprise coming for that PPV...I hope! 
Anyhow, back to the subject. I am very happy for Mir. He has come a long ways to get back to where he once was. As for Nog, he will still be a legend, and I have a lot of respect for this man. It just wasn't a good fight night for him at all.

I am happy for Rashad, but I really wanted Forrest to keep his belt. 

I was hoping that Rampage would win his fight. He had me a little worried there for a while, with all the negatives going on his life, but I hope he is back on track, and I get to see a lot more of him.

Was a great night of fights.:thumb02:


----------

